# "Besoins humains"



## fando001

Bună ziua la toata lumea,

Aş dori sa ştiu cum pot tradui această frază în română : _"nappes phréatiques à des fins et besoins humains "._
Îmi este foarte greu cu cuvântul "besoins" ştiind ca în română "nevoie" are mai mult un sens igienic.
Riri


----------



## Trisia

Bună ziua 

Nu sunt de acord cu faptul că "nevoie" are în primul rând sensul la care vă gândiţi.

În economie, de exemplu, se vorbeşte de nevoi şi resurse.


----------



## perodeau

M-ar ajuta daca mi-ai da contextul.
O prima incercare: _panze freatice in/pentru scopuri si nevoi umane._


----------



## robbie_SWE

Salut!

Poate ..._necesităţi umane_? 

 robbie


----------



## oprea_Rd

nevoi e mai mult decat suficient...


----------

